
France Partially Halts Grain Harvest – 1 Farmer Dead - asaegyn
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.yahoo.com&#x2F;french-region-orders-harvest-standstill-084446197.html<p>&gt; Farmers have been ordered to stop harvesting in France&#x27;s second largest grain producing department Oise after hundreds of hectares of fields caught fire during an intense heatwave.<p>&gt;At least one farmer was killed during when his harvester became engulfed in one inferno, local media reported.<p>&gt;Harvesting is in full swing in France, the European Union&#x27;s largest grain producer and exporter, where searing temperatures this week broke records in many parts of northern France and elsewhere in western Europe.<p>Note how there is no mention of the climate crisis or global warming in the article. Pretty irresponsible reporting by Reuters.
======
idoh
Does every news report of a specific heat wave require a connection to global
climate change?

~~~
23throwaway23
Yea, there's a notion of boilerplate + context setting in media reporting.
It's a common editorial pattern.

For example, look for a single news article about the Houthi's in western
media that doesn't contextualise them as "Iranian backed" or "Iran linked"

~~~
idoh
To be accurate, there are many heat waves, and it has not been established
that this one in particular is in any way caused by global climate change. The
best you could say is that global climate change causes more heat waves, and
this heat wave is part of a trend of increasing number and severity.

It would be like saying that because increased wealth inequality drives
increased crime, that every single crime report should have boilerplate at the
end saying that this crime was caused by wealth inequality.

In contrast, there's only one Houthi group, and they are Iran linked, so that
is a much more accurate contextualization.

~~~
23throwaway23
So there's this: [https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/jul/02/climate-
chan...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/jul/02/climate-change-
european-heatwave-likelier) and [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-europe-
weather-climate/cl...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-europe-weather-
climate/climate-change-probably-added-4c-to-europes-june-heatwave-study-
idUSKCN1TX1PJ)

You'd think that would count as evidence.

And for the Houthi one, is it relevant to post every single time they're
mentioned? Note that non-Western media doesn't consider it important (look at
Chinese, Russian or even Al Jazeera).

